# GPZ dirty needles!



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is my 5th purchase from them and this time i used their slin pins and i used the same precautions, alcohol swabbed the vial and the injection site and i ended up with MRSA ( a mutated form of staph infection that is immune to most antibiotics) 3 days later directly at the injection site! Huge freaking gaping puss filled wound that hurt like hell. I'm Seriously never buying from them again because something tells me their sterilization processes are less than hospital grade.


----------



## raginbrah (Jul 23, 2013)

I've never had any issues after 100's of pins. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 23, 2013)

bagram09 said:


> This is my 5th purchase from them and this time i used their slin pins and i used the same precautions, alcohol swabbed the vial and the injection site and i ended up with MRSA ( a mutated form of staph infection that is immune to most antibiotics) 3 days later directly at the injection site! Huge freaking gaping puss filled wound that hurt like hell. I'm Seriously never buying from them again because something tells me their sterilization processes are less than hospital grade.



I'm not defending that company at all because I don't know them where is the pin individually sealed and from a reputable manufacture like B-D, Excel,Terumo?

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 23, 2013)

Weird. I only use GPZ and never had any issues with them.


----------



## raginbrah (Jul 23, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I'm not defending that company at all because I don't know them where is the pin individually sealed and from a reputable manufacture like B-D, Excel,Terumo?
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.




They carry BD and Terumo I believe. Which brand are you using?

I have only ordered Terumo through them FWIW.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2013)

Woah. 
Dont they come in manufacturer packaging?
What kind of sterilization are you speaking of?
And was the product you injected a water based multidose vial?


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 23, 2013)

bagram09 said:


> This is my 5th purchase from them and this time i used their slin pins and i used the same precautions, alcohol swabbed the vial and the injection site and i ended up with MRSA ( a mutated form of staph infection that is immune to most antibiotics) 3 days later directly at the injection site! Huge freaking gaping puss filled wound that hurt like hell. I'm Seriously never buying from them again because something tells me their sterilization processes are less than hospital grade.


MRSA is nothing to mess around with, find a medical supply company and order sticks from them


----------



## raginbrah (Jul 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Woah.
> *Dont they come in manufacturer packaging?
> *What kind of sterilization are you speaking of?
> And was the product you injected a water based multidose vial?




Always have for me....


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 23, 2013)

yea they come sealed from the manufacture. i would look at something else as your cause. i have used thousands of pins from these guys and all is g2g.but my mom works in a hospital and even there she says sometimes a pin will be dull or something but not dirty idk good luck bro.


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

They were sealed but obviously the sterilization process for the needles before they are sealed is what i'm referring to, they are usually heated and sterilized with steam. Staph is very common in hospitals which use the same products but for various reasons.  I used BAC water and GHRP 6.  I clean the injection site and the top of the vial every time and i know i've used them before and didn't have any issues but there might be a bad batch of pins out there so use with EXTREME Caution. I had a mass the size of a softball that had to be cut and drained and now my stomach has a permanent scar. 



dieseljimmy said:


> Woah.
> Dont they come in manufacturer packaging?
> What kind of sterilization are you speaking of?
> And was the product you injected a water based multidose vial?


----------



## Swfl (Jul 23, 2013)

The next question is this, was this your first injection from that vial? I'm willing to bet it was that or if its water based it was very cold as in more than 30 days. next question, do you draw directly from a vial for your slin pin, or do you back load them from another syringe? I am willing to bet this was user error and not a case of the manufacturer didn't sterilize their products.

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

I always draw from the Vial and no the vial was not more than 30 days old. I bought it and pinned the same week. Could be another source i guess but i've been pinning for 3 years now and i've never had this issue before, but regardless this was not a fun experience. 



Swfl said:


> The next question is this, was this your first injection from that vial? I'm willing to bet it was that or if its water based it was very cold as in more than 30 days. next question, do you draw directly from a vial for your slin pin, or do you back load them from another syringe? I am willing to bet this was user error and not a case of the manufacturer didn't sterilize their products.
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 23, 2013)

was it oil or suspension


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah. I'm gettin my pins @ walgreens from now on. Not as cheap but i'll sleep better at night.



ctr10 said:


> MRSA is nothing to mess around with, find a medical supply company and order sticks from them


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2013)

I have had a few water based aas issues.  Im hyper cautious with anything bac. With ghrp or igf, I reconsitute and draw my doses into slin pins immediatly and freeze.  Just not enough ba to ensure multi draws over a period of time.  Not saying your wrong about the rigs. Im just sayin.


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good to know. thanks bro



dieseljimmy said:


> I have had a few water based aas issues.  Im hyper cautious with anything bac. With ghrp or igf, I reconsitute and draw my doses into slin pins immediatly and freeze.  Just not enough ba to ensure multi draws over a period of time.  Not saying your wrong about the rigs. Im just sayin.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 23, 2013)

raginbrah said:


> They carry BD and Terumo I believe. Which brand are you using?
> 
> I have only ordered Terumo through them FWIW.



I use bd or excel


----------



## BigWorm (Jul 23, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I use bd or excel



yeah Terumo has a vet line, I don't know if that is what GPZ ships because I stick with BD but even if it is the vet line it is still factory sterilized and I know plenty of guys who pin with them.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 23, 2013)

bagram09 said:


> This is my 5th purchase from them and this time i used their slin pins and i used the same precautions, alcohol swabbed the vial and the injection site and i ended up with MRSA ( a mutated form of staph infection that is immune to most antibiotics) 3 days later directly at the injection site! Huge freaking gaping puss filled wound that hurt like hell. I'm Seriously never buying from them again because something tells me their sterilization processes are less than hospital grade.



Hold on. It's not the pinz brother. It has to be what you're injecting! I have dozens of competitor friends and normal gym rats that have only used GPZ--including myself-until I was prescribed TRT. That being said, I would look into your supplier. MRSA is a flesh eating bacteria that can literally eat your flesh. You need to stop the oil and continue seeing a physician until YOU KNOW that has cleared up.


----------



## J.thom (Jul 23, 2013)

never had a problem with them


----------



## ROID (Jul 23, 2013)

It is not the pins. 

It is your gear.

Why not post up your source before someone else has this problem.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 23, 2013)

ROID said:


> It is not the pins.
> 
> It is your gear.
> 
> Why not post up your source before someone else has this problem.



This ^^^


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's PP and i know i highly doubt it's the peps. I've nevr had an issue with them



ROID said:


> It is not the pins.
> 
> It is your gear.
> 
> Why not post up your source before someone else has this problem.


----------



## ROID (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmmmm...

Odds are it is them or your injection habits.

You never know , it is possible that it's the pins.

I would toss everything.  

let the post editing begin.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm willing to bet that you got distracted when you were doing your pinning and you accidentally brush the tip of that pin against something or Sat it down or sneezed on it or who the hell knows what but something happened that got a contaminant on it and you put it into yourself. We all make mistakes sometimes good luck and I wish you a speedy recovery

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 23, 2013)

Never had a problem with GPZ.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 23, 2013)

bagram09 said:


> Yeah. I'm gettin my pins @ walgreens from now on. Not as cheap but i'll sleep better at night.



I am pretty sure it snot the pins... they are not making them and ifs its a known company like BD then I really dont think its the case. 
I know many that have used GPZ and not had issue.  are you sure its not your swabs, procedure or the compounds you are using... imo


Hope you feel better buddy, be careful


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 23, 2013)

alsohol swabs have been contaminated in the past


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

That's the thing i can't figure out. i've used the same swabs,, same BAC and the same pins and same source for several years and it's been a great experience.Come to think of it It though was my first time  i had used GHRP-6 in about two years but it's always been top notch.....




blergs. said:


> I am pretty sure it snot the pins... they are not making them and ifs its a known company like BD then I really dont think its the case.
> I know many that have used GPZ and not had issue.  are you sure its not your swabs, procedure or the compounds you are using... imo
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better buddy, be careful


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

I guess there's no way to know for sure. 



ctr10 said:


> alsohol swabs have been contaminated in the past


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm not saying you're wrong, anything is possible but i'm usually so careful when pinning. I won't even pre load em because i'm afraid of infections. Thank's for the best wishes. maybe if someone else has this problem they'll see this and we'll all be able to figure it out by how many post on here. Either way i'm taking some time off from pinning for awhile, hell i might even go natural or switch to orals just to avoid this crap happening again. 



Swfl said:


> I'm willing to bet that you got distracted when you were doing your pinning and you accidentally brush the tip of that pin against something or Sat it down or sneezed on it or who the hell knows what but something happened that got a contaminant on it and you put it into yourself. We all make mistakes sometimes good luck and I wish you a speedy recovery
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

After reading all the replies i realize that i may have been a little presumptious in saying that the MRSA came from GPZ. Thanks so much for the advice and for not being total jerks about it. No matter how careful any of us are this could easily happen to anyone so be careful and if you get any reaction after pinning get to a doctor A.S.A.P


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 23, 2013)

one thing about MRSA is that it is every where. I got it on my knee from mat burn when I use to compete in juijitsu. It is VERY easy to get surprisingly. it could have been a number of things but i have used those same needles tons of times. but honestly if i was you i wouldnt take any chances i would toss that batch of gear and toss those needles. MRSA is no joke.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2013)

Multi use vials can easily be contaminated on the first puncture. Water based is the worst for contamination. I would not jump to any conclusions.


----------



## AmM (Jul 23, 2013)

That sucks bro I'm sorry to hear that. As like many of the other's I have used thousands of pins from them and had no problem ever. I hope you find out the source of that shit so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah it's better to be safe than sorry. Everything has been tossed and i don't think i'll be using anything but pre-workouts and the basics for awhile. Didn't realize how contagious it was, spread to the wife now i'm on her Shit list for the time being.



jay_steel said:


> one thing about MRSA is that it is every where. I got it on my knee from mat burn when I use to compete in juijitsu. It is VERY easy to get surprisingly. it could have been a number of things but i have used those same needles tons of times. but honestly if i was you i wouldnt take any chances i would toss that batch of gear and toss those needles. MRSA is no joke.


----------



## SFW (Jul 23, 2013)

Ive used GPZ for years. Its more than likely your dirty gears, dirty hands, or filthy skin.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 23, 2013)

bagram09 said:


> Yeah it's better to be safe than sorry. Everything has been tossed and i don't think i'll be using anything but pre-workouts and the basics for awhile. Didn't realize how contagious it was, spread to the wife now i'm on her Shit list for the time being.



yeah i use to keep antibiotics on hand when i would train jujitsu. because MRSA is everywhere period. Its on your vials your skin, your desk ect. It just has to come into contact with a sore or in your body. In wet gi's on the mat it was really hard when you get mat burn and stuff. Keep it wrapped up, and any thing that looks like a pimple in a weird spot keep an eye on it.


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 23, 2013)

I've used GPZ for a long time. Never had a problem. I've seen a lot of staph infections in the BJJ gym.


----------



## Intense (Jul 23, 2013)

Never had an issue. lol



Sounds like a sterilesyringe assassin undercover.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 23, 2013)

bagram09 said:


> This is my 5th purchase from them and this time i used their slin pins and i used the same precautions, alcohol swabbed the vial and the injection site and i ended up with MRSA ( a mutated form of staph infection that is immune to most antibiotics) 3 days later directly at the injection site! Huge freaking gaping puss filled wound that hurt like hell. I'm Seriously never buying from them again because something tells me their sterilization processes are less than hospital grade.



I had that flesh eating bacteria before from the suana at the gym.. It hurts like a bitch I couldn't sleep on my back anymore and was having fevers, etc.

I would be pissed if I were you, god damn it they cost you a lot of time and money by being lazy fuks. If you have asyringe company how hard is it not to give people flesh eating bacteria


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 23, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> yeah i use to keep antibiotics on hand when i would train jujitsu. because MRSA is everywhere period. Its on your vials your skin, your desk ect. It just has to come into contact with a sore or in your body. In wet gi's on the mat it was really hard when you get mat burn and stuff. Keep it wrapped up, and any thing that looks like a pimple in a weird spot keep an eye on it.





rippedgolfer said:


> I've used GPZ for a long time. Never had a problem. I've seen a lot of staph infections in the BJJ gym.


don't they clean the mats at your gyms, we mop our mats with bleach at least 5 times a day, and you have to change out of your sweaty gear and shower as soon as you get home


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Staphylococcus* (pronounced: staf-uh-low-*kah*-kus), a type of bacteria. These bacteria can live harmlessly on many skin surfaces, especially around the nose, mouth, genitals, and anus. But when the skin is punctured or broken for any reason, staph bacteria can enter the wound and cause an infection. I like to pin after a shower and wash your towels weekly


----------



## bagram09 (Jul 24, 2013)

So that's why i always have clean towels yet never have to wash them. Thanks!



heckler7 said:


> *Staphylococcus* (pronounced: staf-uh-low-*kah*-kus), a type of bacteria. These bacteria can live harmlessly on many skin surfaces, especially around the nose, mouth, genitals, and anus. But when the skin is punctured or broken for any reason, staph bacteria can enter the wound and cause an infection. I like to pin after a shower *and wash your towels weekly*


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to go back on what I said a few posts up.. We were presumptuous. Maybe it wasn't the pin, maybe you didnt take a shower that day lol. There's really no way to know where it came from.


----------



## S_walker (Jul 24, 2013)

Very unlikely contaminate came from needle. The only issue with gpz needles I've had was one time my wife was pinning me and just so happens she looked at the tip of the needle and it was bent 90 degrees. Shit would have hurt going in! Got lucky


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 24, 2013)

All the pinz that GPZ sells are FDA regulated class II medical devices. The control and consistency on these hypodermic needles is incredible, and it is highly unlikely that this is a manufacturer bound problem. The FDA can shut you down for things like this in a heartbeat. BD/terumo/excel are all fairly large medical companies - they come under FDA scrutiny very often. 

I believe they use gamma radiation to sterilize the needles while they are in the packaging. The syringes are more than likely packaged in a highly controlled clean room. The packaging for each individual needle probably conforms a number of ISO/ANSI and other international standards and has [a sample size of] each lot verified to these standards.

This means it would take some rather aggressive handling by GPZ to introduce such a contaminant. This is unlikely given the volume they handle on a daily basis. 

I would look to the other processes that are not fairly well controlled to seek the answer to where the contaminant lies: the water based injectable, the injection method...


----------



## olded (Jul 27, 2013)

bagram09 said:


> This is my 5th purchase from them and this time i used their slin pins and i used the same precautions, alcohol swabbed the vial and the injection site and i ended up with MRSA ( a mutated form of staph infection that is immune to most antibiotics) 3 days later directly at the injection site! Huge freaking gaping puss filled wound that hurt like hell. I'm Seriously never buying from them again because something tells me their sterilization processes are less than hospital grade.



Sorry to hear that. I never had a problem with them. But maybe they have changed. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2013)

I've used GPZ for years, never a problem.  For one thing, they are a distributor, not a manufacturer. IF there was a problem, it was at the manufacturer's factory, not at GPZ.  Sounds like you unintentionally contaminated your vial, OR one of the ultra rare instances where the product itself was contaminated.  That is hard to believe because the way I understand it, the last thing they do is bake them in an autoclave, AFTER the sterilization process before packaging them.


----------



## hypno (Jul 29, 2013)

Best of luck no matter what caused the MRSA. 

I've spent far too much time in hospitals in my time and have had it pop up quite a few times. MRSA is not always as bad as they show in the news where people are falling over dead everywhere you look. For me, several rounds of Bactrum and I'm fine. The thing to remember though is that MRSA *can* get that bad if you try to take care of it yourself. Always let the doc take care of it!


----------

